# Mathews Heli M



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Well who has seen/Shot Mathews 2012 bow the Heli M? At only 3.5lbs it's lighter then the Carbon Element. I shot it the Day we got it in at Jays in Gaylord. Very light and fast with 0 hand shock. Nothing new that's to crazy looking. In fact it kind of looks like a dumbed down Z7 which a lot of ppl are complaining about. But I kind of like that. It seems that they were just staring to add a lot of crazy things that were just flashy to the hunters eye but not very practical. With this bow it seem like they went back to the basics and said this is what is needed to make a great shooting bow without all of the flashy stuff. I will be getting one in the spring. What is your thoughts on it?


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Compared to my Xtreme, 2" ata longer, half pound lighter, few fps difference, not worth it to me but that might change once i shoot one. Waiting to see if they release something other than the Heli-M as there flagship bow for 2012.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

The Heli M is their flagship bow. im 100% sure on that.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Gonna have to shoot one.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

I got a text the other day a went online to check it out, I also picked up a Extreme this summer, I got a new Mathews Dealer not to far from my house, I'll have to go check it out .

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trapperjb6 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have,if you ask me i dont think its going to be a big hit like they say i like the idea of making the riser lighter but i hear the harmonic dampner does'nt work as good,i think the rollergard looks kinda dumb a
same with the dead end string stop,and its got a less forgiving brace hight than the extream they also took the sting stoper off the lower cam and its only 2 fps faster than the extream.But i like the cams i hear there really smooth.
Personly i would like the Z7 extream better its only a half pound heaver and it looks way cooler and cheaper 60$ besides once you put a stabilizer,sight,rest on it its going to be 5 pounds anyway but i really like the new MR8 8 inch brace hight and still blazing in at 330 best monster yet


----------



## Kurto_15 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm shooting a DXT right now and like it, but like others like to upgrade every few years. I can't see spending that kind of money for a few more fps, 1/4 pound lighter and possible smoother draw. Granted I havent shot anything new yet


----------

